# Game1: Heat @ Bulls (4/21/07 3:00 ET)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, April 21st, 2007 | 3:00 ET | ABC*



*Round 1 - Game 1*







*@*










*Starting Lineups*






























*Series Preview*​


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's see how confident they really are tomorrow.

I really want to whoop them, so we can get ready for Detroit.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I was curious as to why they ran with the white hot theme again? I thought they would change every year.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

sknydave said:


> I was curious as to why they ran with the white hot theme again? I thought they would change every year.


after winning laswt year micky arison promised to do it again this year...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I was banking on it being something like, "Fantastic Floridians" or something. Imagine everyone going to the game looking like this....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i dunno why for some reason i have a bad feeling about this game/series


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I have the opposite feeling


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sknydave said:


> I have the opposite feeling


Ditto.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

EJ has to keep Deng in check

I also see a lot of EJ/Posey lineups to stop Gordon/Deng in the 4th quarter..... Jason will be the odd man out down the stretch like usual


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Moving Wade to PG in the 4th quarters should be beneficial to him. He wouldn't have to run off screens to get the ball, or guard someone either faster (Gordon) or bigger (Deng) than him. EJ should guard Ben Gordon. Posey needs to guard Deng--he dominates him. I have a bad feeling about this _game_ too Gio. Our team always comes out cocky and lazy. I seriously believe that we'll get pulverized, and everyone will count us out, only for us to win in 6. They do know what it takes now. Maybe they've learned their lesson and they'll actually play hard every single night, which is something they didn't do every game vs. Chicago last year.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Good Luck tomorrow. Hopefully it's an entertaining series.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Moving Wade to PG in the 4th quarters should be beneficial to him. He wouldn't have to run off screens to get the ball, or guard someone either faster (Gordon) or bigger (Deng) than him. EJ should guard Ben Gordon. Posey needs to guard Deng--he dominates him. I have a bad feeling about this _game_ too Gio. Our team always comes out cocky and lazy. I seriously believe that we'll get pulverized, and everyone will count us out, only for us to win in 6. They do know what it takes now. Maybe they've learned their lesson and they'll actually play hard every single night, which is something they didn't do every game vs. Chicago last year.


Great point, it'll give Wade more options also since he'll be going from the middle of the court and can go both left/right pull up for a jumper, drive etc..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Moving Wade to PG in the 4th quarters should be beneficial to him. He wouldn't have to run off screens to get the ball, or guard someone either faster (Gordon) or bigger (Deng) than him. EJ should guard Ben Gordon. Posey needs to guard Deng--he dominates him. I have a bad feeling about this _game_ too Gio.* Our team always comes out cocky and lazy. I seriously believe that we'll get pulverized, and everyone will count us out, only for us to win in 6.* They do know what it takes now. Maybe they've learned their lesson and they'll actually play hard every single night, which is something they didn't do every game vs. Chicago last year.


this has been the case for the past 2 years with this team. also, ive lost a bit of confidence with all the injuries Miami has dealt with. if the Heat was %100 healthy theres no doubt in my mind we can make quick work out of the cockroaches--err...Bulls


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Its the playoffs and we're the champs, no place for doubt. If we lose we lose, but we've got the dynamic duo in Shaq/Wade, nobody should lack confidence in this team, especially not its own fans.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> Its the playoffs and we're the champs, no place for doubt. If we lose we lose, but we've got the dynamic duo in Shaq/Wade, nobody should lack confidence in this team, especially not its own fans.


Yeah, but Wade isnt 100% healthy


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah, but Wade isnt 100% healthy


forget it, Heated is the type that no matter in what shape Miami is in, he'll say Miami will sweep. even if Shaq, Wade, Kapono, and EJ were down. lol


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

just read this from the sun sentinel:


> *1* -- Times this season last year's championship core of Shaquille O'Neal, Dwyane Wade, Udonis Haslem, Jason Williams, James Posey, Antoine Walker, Alonzo Mourning and Gary Payton have been available together for an entire game.
> 
> *2* -- Times Wade, O'Neal and Williams have started together.
> 
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-spheat21apr21,0,4480607.story?coll=sfla-sports-front

i find this disturbing.i only hope it isnt the same in the playoffs....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

^ That is pretty shocking, however I don't think it will affect this experienced veteran group nearly as much as it would a younger team. I just hope they get their groove back before its too late.

My only real concern is how effective can Wade can be with his injuries, and also the possibility of a cheap shot team like Chicago trying to take him out when he's vulnerable. I got a feeling they're going to put a little extra sauce on those fouls when he comes to the lane.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I really want to beat this cocky Bulls team and their "omg conspiracy theory the world is falling" fans

like we did to the overconfident Nets last year, disposing of them in 5 games. Something like that will send a message


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Have you been to their board recently? I swear I thought I was in Net territory. I couldn't help but rib them a bit. Series hasn't started yet, and already they're talking about us being goons, and complaining about Wade's fouls. :dead:

I really hope we smash them.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out how losing a series in game 6 equals "We gave them everything they could handle"


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i dunno why Heated's avy reminds me of the movie "300".










Maybe the Heat can take a page out of that movie to get pumped up!:biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> ^ That is pretty shocking, however I don't think it will affect this experienced veteran group nearly as much as it would a younger team. I just hope they get their groove back before its too late.
> 
> My only real concern is how effective can Wade can be with his injuries, and also the possibility of a cheap shot team like Chicago trying to take him out when he's vulnerable. I got a feeling they're going to put a little extra sauce on those fouls when he comes to the lane.


I'm also very concerned about Wade's Jumper adn bank shot, it jsut ahsnt been teh same..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> ^ That is pretty shocking, however *I don't think it will affect this experienced veteran group* nearly as much as it would a younger team.


mentally, no--physically? hmm...

whats the average age on this Heat team? 33? LOL

i wouldnt be surprised if a banged up Heat team could eliminate the Bulls, but the Bulls beating Miami isnt a far reach either. 

our vets should put these young whipper-snappers in their place!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i dunno why Heated's avy reminds me of the movie "300".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I swear I said the same thing to my friend Eternal (Lakers Mod) when I saw the image. :laugh:


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Game Time!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a feeling Shaq is going to be dominant in this series.

Toronto made it interesting, looks to be a good finish.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*The first few min of the qtrs will tell us a lot!*

1-How are team responds to playoff time
2-How are team will repond to all teh trash talking.
3-Who we get the ball to the first few times down the floor, if we get it to Wade, that'll tell you riles still does not exactly have hte confidence in Wade, if we get it to shaq, then it could help him and our team have a rejuvinzed shaq the whole playoffs.
4-If we respond postivly it could help our playoff run throughout the playoffs.
5-Does Shaq get any fouls? Remember last year in the playoffs vs Chitown Shaq was in foul trouble the whole series..

Note, remember last tiem in the arena WAde and GP went at it, what turned out to actualy be possibly good and spurd our team..


One thing that has hurt us since Wade has been back is Shaq has not be energetic, WE HAVE TO GET SHAQ THE BALL FROM THE TIP OFF ALMOST EVERYTIME DOWN THE FLOOR!

Lets do it for Eddie!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mippo said:


> Toronto made it interesting, looks to be a good finish.


thats been an exciting match so far. im rooting for the Raps all the way. the atmosphere in their building, the team etc. very exciting.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Bulls look quick from the start


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Good to see Shaq getting into it early


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Hiinrich is doing a good job bothering Wade, and Wade is very lousy on defense


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

no need to worry these "baby bulls" always start hot....they will end up finishing cold


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The bulls are playign with a lot more energy then we are, and Hinrich is clearly making Wade very uncomfterble..Deng continues to School Wade..Wade's hurting us more right nwo then helping us, he doenst look like he cna guard deng


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Effort? :laugh: I told ya so. That's how it always is. Bring Posey in for JWill. We need a guy to guard Deng out there.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're doing the Shaq.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

man the Bulls are sure getting some lucky bounces


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn. Shaq's pissed. And Walker just passed up an open 3. Things are looking up for us.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Shaq looks GOOOD!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Great pass by Toine, beuty rb/dunk by Shaq, Ride the diesels back...EJ looks like hes 2 steps slower then Ben Gordon..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Walker nice feed to Wade...

That wasn't a dunk by Wade, it was a pass. Haha.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Great job by Walker agian


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Walker to Shaq... Nice.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

still on 12, chicago? lol


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ahh, wade went to the left side with a right hand!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq playing hard has caused everyone else to play hard. Smart play by Riles not calling an instant TO.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dwade w/ the blow by


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dang, Sha


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ben Wallace--you're better than that. What happened to your tough D? It's been replaced by flopping?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

flop city


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

good sub by Riles, dont want Shaq to get his next foul, but on the same page, you dotn want hiim out for too long


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bulls Fan <3 James Posey


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

cmon Ben, youre better than this. why the floppage all of a sudden?

Posey in.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this Bulls team sure does flop a lot


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Floppin' Benni.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow Ben Wallace took a flop, haven't seen much of that from him. 

How was that a foul on Walker...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That's a crappy string of calls for us.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Ben Wallace--you're better than that. What happened to your tough D? It's been replaced by flopping?


Hes learned it from the chicago coaches, they did it all last year remember...Great decsion making by toine so far


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I didn't know Bulls fly?


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

TIMEOUT BULLS!!!!! 

17-4 Heat run!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Good to see Toine doing well, we need somone to help out since Wade's not 100%


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What is wrong with Antoine?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

mippo said:



> Wow Ben Wallace took a flop, haven't seen much of that from him.
> 
> How was that a foul on Walker...


He never did this on the Pistons. Hanging around Nocioni must have really influenced him. Shimmy's been excellent so far. 21-16 Heat :banana:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> What is wrong with Antoine?


Good question :lol:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

GREAT TO SEE WADE HIT A JUMPER!! Why did J Will go to the locker room


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

#3 for 2...it's on now!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Whos Kapono gona guard??


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I think he's sick.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's out, where's our offense gonna come from, this'll be very interesting


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

GP shoulda shot that, he thought Big Ben was coming and he was, but he shoulda shot that..


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

it's great to see wade/shaq moments again


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

The refs missed the memo where they are supposed to be on our side. 

Nice pass by Wallace earlier, probably the assist of the game ~


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Payton just got taken.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If they're gonna let BG do that to GP, they better let us do that on the other end, and they're not


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Second on kapono already, they're gona try to pick on kapono..here comes tyrus thomas, im tellin you guys somthign between Zo and this Guy will go down somwhere in this series..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh, Walker is sick. His alter ego is taking over big time.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow How Was That A Foul, These Refs!!! Im Gona Stop, I Hate Whining About The Refs, But Bg Flopped Offesivly There, Fell When Gp Barely Touched Him


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

walker raining 3's


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> If they're gonna let BG do that to GP, they better let us do that on the other end, and they're not


My case exactly. BG all over GP gets a jump ball. GP bumps BG and gets a foul. Let em play refs.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wasnt his feet in the restricted area..Horrible way to end the qtr, stuff liek this kills your momentum..Shaq and Wade both were out, so not a bad job by our bench


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

good cross on the rook, but good team D by Chris D


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Is this *****cat Dolls song the "theme song" this year because it sucks. It's annoying I hope they use some of that Fort Minor song from last year.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wasnt his feet in the restricted area..Horrible way to end the qtr, stuff liek this kills your momentum..Shaq and Wade both were out, so not a bad job by our bench


It wasnt i just checked, my b, great Defensive play by Duhon


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Second on kapono already, they're gona try to pick on kapono..here comes tyrus thomas, im tellin you guys somthign between Zo and this Guy will go down somwhere in this series..


Like Zo blocking a TT dunk attempt and TT landing and tearing his ACL in the process :groucho:


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah from the angle they showed it looked like he was in the restricted area.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

well, the 1st qt has been competetive and fun. maybe ive been out of touch with the Heat for too long (i missed the last 5 games of the season), but it seems like Miami is in better shape than i thought.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

toine another three


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

No word on J Dubb yet? Hinrich gets his third..thats big for Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hinrich's 3rd foul

Shimmy man needs to keep the D honest and we're golden


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

That was a bad call on Hinrich but they still owe us from those bad calls in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Toine has stepped up!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh, Walker is sick. His alter ego is taking over big time.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Doesnt seem like anyone on our team can guard BG, if ej cant guard hiim GP cant, b/c hes faster then all of us..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

J dubb and wade back in..Gosh danget, we're already almost in hte penalty, gud D by Wade


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Posey normally gets that call. Must be because the crowd would riot. Hopefully he'll get it in Miami.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

is it Gordon or Jordan? Are we allowed to play D on him on the perimeter or no???


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Gordon made a couple of really sick shots, then missed the wide open 3 pointer... lol


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Why do people still complain about Wade getting that call? If you don't want the foul called, don't jump in the air when he pumpfakes. It's really simple. It's a foul if you jump in the air and it's amazing that after 3 years of doing that Wade can still get guys in the air.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

mippo said:


> Gordon made a couple of really sick shots, then missed the wide open 3 pointer... lol


If he hit that, that would've gotten the crowd hyped up


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dwight Howard would have gotten that alley-oops


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

finally, a carry call....both teams have done it


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Get Shaq the darn ball


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

BS call on Shaq!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh My Gosh How Is That A Foul


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

What the heck is wrong with these refs?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Are you ****ing kidding me???? That call was just wrong. Is this the playoffs or the preseason? :curse:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If that was Shaq we all know that woulda been an offensive foul..But it was deng


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

He just pushed Eddie Jones out of the way....... This is extremely lopsided calling.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

and bulls fans cry cuz the refs are on our side. LOL


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And we lost momentum because of it. Bulls can complain about Wade all they want, but we're getting screwed even worse with Shaq. This series is going to be ugly if they don't let Shaq jump straight up in the air.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I made a goal last year that i wouldnt mind about the refs ne more b/c it was just to constant that they mess up,and i didnt whine all last yera in the playoffs, but boy are they pusshing me here


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I guess thats only a foul on Shaq? Same BS call that Wallace got last quarter, Deng pushed EJ down, it's the exact same ****in call.......


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

mippo said:


> He just pushed Eddie Jones out of the way....... This is extremely lopsided calling.


Like i said, had that been Shaq that would've been his 3rd foul


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Pj Brown and O'neal talking..Great to see Shaq pumped up


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jason Williams is playing ridiculous, hes playing undeciplined liek a child..how can you miss a free layup


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

These Refs Are Horrible


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

how you can't love that Dunk put back by Shaq....another BS call!~


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

A rookie drives to the lane and gets the call on SHAQ! WOW! Someone has to stop him, the Bulls can't, so the refs might as well try


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Even if he wasnt moving we all know they still woulda call that on Shaq, i feel so bad for him at times, they dont give the guy a fair game b/c his size


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq's dominating, and he finally commited his first foul. But now he has to leave the game because of those two other BS calls.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

$ in the Bank! Dwade


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What was posey laughing??


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

can we atleast get some lube before you screw us?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

...the hell?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If Crawford got suspended, whoever just made that call should be. Posey and Walker have been jumping and celebrating all game long. And now you call that? That's just as bad as Crawford ejecting Duncan, if not worse, because it happened in a playoff game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh God, get the vaseline, we're getting screwed.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> If Crawford got suspended, whoever just made that call should be. Posey and Walker have been jumping and celebrating all game long. And now you call that? That's just as bad as Crawford ejecting Duncan, if not worse.


Idk what it was about, but it wont blow up as big for two reasons
A. Its not an ejection
B. Its not a huge start player like Duncan


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Shaq's dominating, and he finally commited his first foul. But now he has to leave the game because of those two other BS calls.


yep. hes supposed to have 1 foul. great jobs by the refs taking him out of the game. hes been making Ben his ***** once again


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

What did Posey get that technical for? We're giving free points in playoff games now? At least tell us what he did because it appears he was just laughing and cheering.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill has to play about 200% better than this or we have no chance...our PG makes the worst decisions on our team


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's struggling hes relying too much on his jumper which he cant hit


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We have to end this half strong


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:woot: We got a call.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Too much pretty dribbling from wade, its not working, too much jump shooting, just drive the freaking ball in


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Pretty sure that was a goaltend.....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Two staright qtrs ending very poorly, we're gonna lose this game if we dont end strong..refs continue to stink it up also and kills us


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Replay in and the result is: Goaltend - Missed call

Good job refs!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

mippo said:


> Replay in and the result is: Goaltend - Missed call
> 
> Good job refs!


No doubt in my mind that it was.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

So Sefolosha can now block shots after they hit the backboard? WTF I'm so ****ing pissed off. It's not like anyone on their team is getting the calls. Their entire team is exempt from the damn rules of basketball. And it caused a 4 point swing. We should've been up by 1. Instead we're down by 3. :curse:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

EJ didnt play particularly well, J Dubb played poor, GP was scared to shoot a layup, Wade wasnt himself, we're not getting the calls, the two only thing going for us, is Toine for a little and hten Shaq


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The screw job is on.

Yet, Bull fans still think refs are anti-Bulls.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Smithian said:


> The screw job is on.
> 
> Yet, Bull fans still think refs are anti-Bulls.


Which is funny, because Wade has gotten zero calls, and Gordon is being treated like he's the Queen of England.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

IDK how they missed that, intially i thought it was a goaltend also, that was a huge swing both pts wise and momentum wise..Now we gotta wait freakin 20 min for the next qtr to start


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lol at all the Bulls fans whining so much before this series starts about officiating, and the refs being the only reason this game is close. We should be up 10 right now


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

This game has been more poorly officiated then any game in the NBA Finals last year by a decent margin. Three times already the announcers have admitted a bad call was made (which they practically never do) and it's only halftime. Not to mention they showed replays earlier of people grabbing Shaq's arm, highlighting the infraction noting how it's not enough to stop Shaq because he scored the basket everytime but NONE of the arm grabbing clearly visible was even called a foul. 

Once in a while the refs put up a stinker and today is that day.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I know I complain about the refs, but we have a reason to for this one.

NociOWNi set a screen and knocked D. Wade down and got away with it, if that was Posey it would be a tech, ejection, and a suspension.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Now Heat fans know what it feels like to be on the other side.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

It wasn't a screen, he pushed him from behind and knocked him down and then was able to go in for a layup.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I hate complaining about the refs. But even I have to admit this has been absolutely atrocious. It's infuriating. We're outplaying them and we're behind for no other reason that the officials.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seriously, I don't know where they find these officials. I would love to do some research into their backgrounds and see how well educated they are and gather information of that sort. I think some of these guys would be working as Wal-mart greeters if not for the NBA. I can see Violet Palmer working the counter at Blockbuster.

The ball either hits the glass or it doesn't hit the glass. This is not rocket science. The ball hits the glass or it doesn't hit the glass. If your job is to watch the glass and see if a ball hits it or not, why is that difficult?

That wasn't even a difficult play to see in real time. Some of these complaints the refs can reply, "Oh yeah! Well, slow-mo really lets you guys see what we can't see. It's not fair." No. Not on this play.

People complain and then other people say stop complaining, but seriously what do you guys think? I think NBA officials are the worst officials of any sport. It's not even close.

We had like 12 dunks and Chicago did nothing but shoot free throws to earn their points.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> NociOWNi set a screen and knocked D. Wade down and got away with it, *if that was Posey it would be a tech, ejection, and a suspension.*


along with a $1,000,000 fine, being called a thug/goon etc


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

nitric said:


> Now Heat fans know what it feels like to be on the other side.


While Wade does get calls in his favor, it doesn't happen to our entire team for the first half. NoiOWNi, and definitly Gordon have gotten away with murder. Even Deng has.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

nitric said:


> Now Heat fans know what it feels like to be on the other side.


Like you guys know how it feels? It's not like you guys had a chance last year with or without the refs on yourside. Only in your dreams...


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Like you guys know how it feels? It's not like you guys had a chance last year with or without the refs on yourside. Only in your dreams...


WE will see. Heat always have the refs on their side, one game and you guys are complaining.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> People complain and then other people say stop complaining, but seriously what do you guys think? * I think NBA officials are the worst officials of any sport. * It's not even close.


i think a great majority of NBA fans/players know this. Stern is the only one oblivious to the fact


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nitric said:


> WE will see. Heat always have the refs on their side, one game and you guys are complaining.


you are insane

I think its paranoia....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

nitric said:


> WE will see. Heat always have the refs on their side, one game and you guys are complaining.


We have Gary Payton, Alonzo Mourning and "Super Thug" James Posey...enough said.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nitric said:


> WE will see. Heat always have the refs on their side, one game and you guys are complaining.


its only half a game so far. i dont want to see any crying once the refs are on Miamis side in the 2nd half.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> its only half a game so far. i dont want to see any crying once the refs are on Miamis side in the 2nd half.


How typical, Heat fans relying on Refs to get them back into the 2nd half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Like you guys know how it feels? It's not like you guys had a chance last year with or without the refs on yourside. Only in your dreams...


Don't reply to that nitric guy. He hates the Heat and is not objective. He makes comments about the Heat all the time because of his irrational hatred for a basketball team of people he has never met. Just because they are successful.

Lets recap the HORRIBLE calls in the first half:

Ben Wallace flop on Shaq.
Shaq loose ball foul after the Chicago missed shot.
Nocioni moving screen on wade.
Blatant goaltending on the last play of the half.
Ben Gordon hog tie of Gary Payton.
Touch foul of Gary Payton on Gordon.

Nobody deserves bad calls. It's ridiculous to say that Miami deserves these calls just because Wade is faster and stronger than his defenders and gets fouled when he drives to the rim strong.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

nitric said:


> WE will see. Heat always have the refs on their side, one game and you guys are complaining.


I think we've already seen enough. You act like you didn't get a call in that series, when I distinctly remember Shaq getting screwed with all of the flopping last year in addition to this year. And I think it's clear that you making statements like the Heat always have the refs on their side will only make you look foolish. Especially saying that during this game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We got to keep Shaq out of his 4th foul, if not, we're in trouble unless Wade takes over, but Wade's shown no sign of it..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

nitric said:


> How typical, Heat fans relying on Refs to get them back into the 2nd half.


EDIT: I'm not gonna sink to a Bull fans level.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

nitric said:


> How typical, Heat fans relying on Refs to get them back into the 2nd half.


After you relied on them to get a measly 3 point lead. You've officially been ignored by me. Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Eddie's gotta hit some shots..hinrich's fourth..WE GOTTA KEEP SHAQ FROM GETTING HIS 4TH


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nitric said:


> How typical, Heat fans relying on Refs to get them back into the 2nd half.


why do you think your beloved bulls are up by 3 in the half?

NBA officials are the worst. unfortunetly its gotten to the point where the team that has the most calls go their way win


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow He Thru His Mouthguard In The Stands If That Were Joey Crawford He Woulda Been Outta There


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hinrich just threw something into the stands? That's an automatic ejection! Why's he still in there?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We have to bench Eddie. We need Kapono, Posey, or Walker. I vote for Walker.

Eddie has made several horrible plays. That 2v1 with JWill where he threw the ball back to JWill instead of making the layup and we ended up with nothing. Consistently missing 3pointers. Losing the ball on the breakaway play. He needs to come off the bench in this series.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Deng schooling Wade, Wade didnt even knwo where he was


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

adam said:


> We have to bench Eddie. We need Kapono, Posey, or Walker. I vote for Walker.
> 
> Eddie has made several horrible plays. That 2v1 with JWill where he threw the ball back to JWill instead of making the layup and we ended up with nothing. Consistently missing 3pointers. Losing the ball on the breakaway play. He needs to come off the bench in this series.


Then we have no D..We have no defense..It almost my instict to wait for Wade to take over, but hes injured so that may not even happen


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

adam said:


> We won a championship without Eddie. He's playing terrible and he isn't hitting the wide open shot. His D hasn't even been there today. We should start Walker.


Yeah and i guess were not plying much of any defense right now anyway


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Then we have no D..We have no defense..It almost my instict to wait for Wade to take over, but hes injured so that may not even happen


We won a championship without Eddie. He's playing terrible and he isn't hitting the wide open shot. His D hasn't even been there today. We should start Walker.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Hinrich just threw something into the stands? That's an automatic ejection! Why's he still in there?


I know, remmeber what happend last year with ud, he just threw it on the floor..Gotta wonder if the NBa will suspend him, probably just a fine, Riley pull EJ, he cant hit anything, and Shaq is slowed down just as usually happens, usually Wade starts to rise now, but unfortuantly not this year


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Kapono's in..poor decision by wade big three by posey, we gotta pull wade hes stinking it up, he cant hit shots, turning the ball over and cant score on a rookie


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

can somone remind me why wade doesnt drive the ball in from the center??


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chicago better be careful. I hear that they're close to passing Detroit for worst complainers after a call.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Pure BS across the board.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

bulls begining to look alot like the NJ floppers last year


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Eddie's doing nothing for me. And the floppage continues. I want our team to walk off the court in disgust together after the next awful call in around 30 seconds. That would send a message. **** defending. This is bigger than that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

you know its bad when scrubs like deng and thabo are coming up big


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Mourning bails wade out for his poor defense


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nociowni trys to flop again, as he continues to make his run at the oscars


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh My God! Bs!


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

You gotta be f'ing kidding me. Let's just leave the court and concede the game. We have no shot.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ok, what's the record for Offensive charges in a game?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We can't stop them, and now we're seeing the real walker..we're in real trouble, for waht could looks to be a long but short series


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bulls are a bunch of useless floppers. This isn't basketball. It is crap.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Gordon traveled before the turnover


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

atleast walker's driving it in, Wade couldn't even get teh ball near the hoop before A. either running over somone or B. losing the ball


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

throw it back out GP...you had 2 guys wide open


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

my goodness, whos holding Thomas?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> my goodness, whos holding Thomas?


No one, i said it before this series started we gotta watch out for this guy..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

big three by toine


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

They score here and the crowd errupts


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade takes over, then we gotta chance at this game, if not, we need to pack up fly back to miami (since thats what's riley wants to do, is travel back in between away games)..Doesnt it hurt to see that Escalade commercial w/ Wade, wishign we had hte old D-Wade


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

They are one athletic team


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Our team cannot guard even of these guys, not one of em except for maybe ben


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade/Shaq have four fouls


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Payton should have retired.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why didnt JP grab that, he watched it roll out


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow Another Cll On Shaq


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol: Ben Wallace travels into Shaq's 5th foul. Oh man, this is killing me.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Should I even care that Big Ben traveled before he got fouled by Shaq? The refs obviously don't.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> :lol: Ben Wallace travels into Shaq's 5th foul. Oh man, this is killing me.


you know... that was actually freaking hilarious.LOL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Should I even care that Big Ben traveled before he got fouled by Shaq? The refs obviously don't.


But...we're the Miami Heat. We get all the calls!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

5th on wade


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Where's the foul on Wade again?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Come on Eddie, get your head in the game. We didn't need a 4th team foul there. We need your D.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

why does Walker freakin shooot that


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn Antoine. Somehow we're only down by 6.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gotta love Udonis. The Pride of Miami runs the court and slams it down with ferocity.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah, we're very fortunate for that, too bad wade/shaq have 5 fouls..We need some stps man, Kapono has been a non-factor today, i dont think hes worth resigning if its a lot of money this offseason, let him go and struggle like DJ and others


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD with the FU. Time to bring Wade back in. Despite being royally screwed, we're still in this. That says a lot about our chances in this series. We can't get screwed every game...Right


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Riley forgot all about the Posey + Eddie combo that was just shutting people down in our 9 game winning streak.

I can't blame him because we finished the season so poorly, but he needs to remember how good that lineup was.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

adam said:


> Riley forgot all about the Posey + Eddie combo that was just shutting people down in our 9 game winning streak.
> 
> I can't blame him because we finished the season so poorly, but he needs to remember how good that lineup was.


See, we've got this lineup in now and we're making a run. Hopefully Riley realizes once again how good the Eddie + Posey duo is.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Win or lose, great game Antoine.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Announcer: If you step on my foot and fall down, is that a foul? 

Apparently it is!

Oh and look another offensive foul on the Heat!

Heat play well, make it close, refs helping Bulls again


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What the hell?!??!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Game


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

It's really hard to watch this officiating crew ruin the basketball game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Gordon just knocked Wade out! BS! CALL A FOUL ON SOMEONE!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

**** this ****! Wade takes an elbow and Nocioni hits a three after Ben Wallace reached in and still drew the offensive foul.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn, you gotta give it up to the Heat players. after everything they have gone through, they still give themsleves a chance to win. all this without their 2 stars


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Too bad that we gotta wait 3 days to attempt to get revenge


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> **** this ****! Wade takes an elbow and Nocioni hits a three after Ben Wallace reached in and still drew the offensive foul.


The sad thing is that the refs have every right to calls these fouls but why only call them against Miami? Call them on both ends of the floor.

And yeah, I never knew that if you step on somebody's foot and trip you can shoot 2 free throws. Surprised nobody has ever figured this out before. Ben Gordon will average 100+ next season with that move. Props to him for figuring that out.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If we lose this game I expect every single one of our players to be fined for criticzing the refs.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What a dumb shot by Jason williams this guy is an...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

same story, same story


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Games in teh hands of Dwyane Wade


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have absolutely nothing to say about that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was actually a good call against Shaq. No complaints here.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Why did Shaq do that? Whether he was in the restricted area or not, it would've been a blocking foul.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Told you game was in the hands of Wade, and he just handed them the ball, symbolizm


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

man, had this game been called more fairly, it couldve been an easy W for Miami. but enough on this fluke game. hopefully game 2 is different


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And Hinrich steals the ball, even though he should've been ejected in the 3rd. Nice.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> That was actually a good call against Shaq. No complaints here.


same here. im just shocked they made the right call!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Everyone right now should sound off:

Never underestimate the heart of a champion.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade and Walker are keeping us in this with a little help from Williams.

WWW!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn. Are we really only down by 3? What in the hell. If we win this game it'd be the most amazing display of basketball EVER by us. And that's saying something.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I Love Haslem!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That hurts. Gotta get that rebound.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Riley's play call: Throw it to Wade, and get out of the way.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Was that the best three we could get, i'm not upset that Wade shot it, i'm upset at hte look


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't like Wade taking a 3 there.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heat will win this series. Heat will destroy Bulls in Miami and the Bulls with different refs will drop one in Chicago.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We dominated this game and got completely screwed. That sucks.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

You'd have to be ignorant to think we're done..We got to play with some more heart, this is gona be a tough 3 days for me..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Guess that goaltending non-call made a difference at the end!

Guess that Ben Wallace first quarter flop made a difference at the end!

Good game, both teams played hard, but the refs managed to pull out the win.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> We dominated this game and got completely screwed. That sucks.


How did we dominat ehte game, they're the ones scoring at will..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

after all the BS the Heat went through, if the Bulls continue playing like this, Miami will take this series in 6


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man. If they think we were pissed off this game, just wait till Tuesday. Bring it *****es!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Everything was dropping for the Bulls today. It's a 7 game series for a reason.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't like Wade taking a 3 there.


that was a horrible shot. Pat shouldve inserted Kapono to distract the defense and try going for the 2 points. but whatever


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Also, i think many of us here were ignoring how good the bulls were, it seemed like only a couple of people were the only ones who were afraid to play this team..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We really have to watch out for Ben Gordon's step on your foot and trip himself move in game 2. He could go off for 200 if we don't watch out.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> that was a horrible shot. Pat shouldve inserted Kapono to distract the defense and try going for the 2 points. but whatever


Great point


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> How did we dominat ehte game, they're the ones scoring at will..


I'd list all the _wrong_ calls, but I think I'd be here all night long. I don't care about _bad_ calls-they happen, but _wrong_ calls? That's inexcusable.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

EJ has to hit his three's, i'm not sure if he was just off, or if he just chokes when it comes to the big games like ppl always say, despite that, being in miami woulda helped..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I was wondering if Shaq even scored a bucket in the second half, it looks like he scored 2 pts...we were lucky to even be in this game


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'd list all the _wrong_ calls, but I think I'd be here all night long. I don't care about _bad_ calls-they happen, but _wrong_ calls? That's inexcusable.


Agreed BUT:
-J-Will was off
-EJ was off
-Kapono was a non-factor
-Wade was more of a hurting factor untll the last 5 min of the game
-Shaq was a non factor in the second half

The one thing that went for us which normally does not happen a lot is Toine


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riley just had his press conf, didnt whine or anything..Honestly didnt look too worried but who knows how he is from inside, he just said that they need ot make some adjustments


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I have to say that things look good for Miami.To be able to play what looks like the worst team play in the playoffs and still kept it close is really promising. For a good while Williams, Haslem, Posey, Mourning and Eddie had 0 points. When Walker is the hardest working Heatian on the squad, thats sad. Kapono needs to find some more effectiveness in his game if he wants to be taken seriously come contract negotiating time. Riley should expend the rotation a bit and use fresher legs for stretches. Use Quinn or Wright to pull the same stunts the Bulls pull with flopping and drawing errant charges and not expend the fouls on Posey, Walker and Udonis. IF it means putting them in for that purpose so be it. But Miami needs a mental shakeup. Probably someone needs to throw a punch or disrespect their pride to get them going. WHo knows. MIAMI 4-1

P.S I absolutely hate Nocioni. Someone needs to crack him one time and Id be happy.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Riley just had his press conf, didnt whine or anything..Honestly didnt look too worried but who knows how he is from inside, he just said that they *need ot make some adjustments*


like pulling out his indiana jones whip and start cracking it! man, i have this feeling our guys are coming out pissed in game 2


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I have to say that things look good for Miami.To be able to play what looks like the worst team play in the playoffs and still kept it close is really promising. For a good while Williams, Haslem, Posey, Mourning and Eddie had 0 points. When Walker is the hardest working Heatian on the squad, thats sad. Kapono needs to find some more effectiveness in his game if he wants to be taken seriously come contract negotiating time. Riley should expend the rotation a bit and use fresher legs for stretches. Use Quinn or Wright to pull the same stunts the Bulls pull with flopping and drawing errant charges and not expend the fouls on Posey, Walker and Udonis. IF it means putting them in for that purpose so be it. But Miami needs a mental shakeup. Probably someone needs to throw a punch or disrespect their pride to get them going. WHo knows. MIAMI 4-1
> 
> P.S I absolutely hate Nocioni. Someone needs to crack him one time and Id be happy.


UD's done it before. I'll see if I can find the video. EDIT--It's been taking off youtube. Too bad.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

it was a pretty good game i think chicago will take this series in 7


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's will be at the podium soon


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree about Nocioni. I will probably like him a lot more if he shaved off that ***** *** goatee. 

The one thing im mad about is we wasted a good game from Antoine.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Heat will win this series. Heat will destroy Bulls in Miami and the Bulls with different refs will drop one in Chicago.


okay


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

You can say what you want to me, this was the most bias, one-sided, officiated game since ive watched the nba for about 11 years. The NBA has by far the worst officiating crew in the history of sports. 

The good news is for me, that I believe we looked like the better team, and this wasn't even our best performance. I'm still confident we will win this series provided we get some competant refs the next game.

By the way.. can anybody tell me what Posey got a tech for? Once again the announcers failed to give an explanation. It was so obvious they were picking on Posey this game too. Ticky-tack fouls on Shaq, and Wade, disgraceful.

For all the crying you do about the officials Bulls fans , you sure got your way today. We almost beat you with our big 2 in foul trouble all game.

PS - put Payton on the inactive list he sucks, I hate him, give me Quinn.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

There were bad calls made for both sides. Most important thing to focus on is the fact that Shaq did NOTHING the entire second half. Nothing. 

Antoine is the reason the Heat were even close. The team as a whole needs to play better in the coming games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sknydave said:


> *There were bad calls made for both sides.* Most important thing to focus on is the fact that *Shaq did NOTHING the entire second half. Nothing. *
> Antoine is the reason the Heat were even close. The team as a whole needs to play better in the coming games.


Yeah it's kinda hard to do anything while your sitting on the bench. He was in foul trouble the entire second half.

I think he had about 2 FG attempts.

I hate to have to blame the refs for anything. But when it's as blatant as I saw today i'm not gonna lie to myself.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Thats his fault, though. What the hell is he doing trying to draw two charges? Does he not realize how hard it's going to be for him to get an actual charge call? The elbow to Ben Wallace's face is going to be an automatic call 100% of the time. Shaq had a couple of BS calls made on him today, but he didn't play much in the second half because he made some stupid decisions.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sknydave said:


> Thats his fault, though. What the hell is he doing trying to draw two charges? Does he not realize how hard it's going to be for him to get an actual charge call? The elbow to Ben Wallace's face is going to be an automatic call 100% of the time. Shaq had a couple of BS calls made on him today, but he didn't play much in the second half because he made some stupid decisions.


The elbow to the face shouldn't be a foul though. It's not a 100% offensive foul. Him trying to draw charges is always a foul though. He got a couple of them called last year vs. the Pistons, but nothing besides that. There's 3 of his fouls. The other one was questionable, and two of them were flat out ridiculous. It sucks so bad that he was dominating and the refs just decided to take him out of the game. His first two fouls were complete crap. The last four were all questionable-completely legit, but by then, the damage had already been done. If they keep officiating Shaq like this by allowing Ben Wallace to flop, we stand no chance against them. Sportscenter showed all of the bad calls and touched on the fact that Big Ben's become a flopper. Hopefully the refs won't let him do that anymore.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Last year in the playoffs Shaq had this same thing happen to him. He tried to do the same muscle moves and he ended up getting into foul trouble over and over again. If he elbows someone in the neck/head they are going to call an offensive foul. I don't see how that isn't an offensive foul considering Ben was in the spot before Shaq spun into it? He needs to adjust. He has been playing so good late this year and hasn't relied on just trying to bulldoze his way to the basket.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sknydave said:


> Last year in the playoffs Shaq had this same thing happen to him. He tried to do the same muscle moves and he ended up getting into foul trouble over and over again. If he elbows someone in the neck/head they are going to call an offensive foul. I don't see how that isn't an offensive foul considering Ben was in the spot before Shaq spun into it? He needs to adjust. He has been playing so good late this year and hasn't relied on just trying to bulldoze his way to the basket.


It never used to be called because technically it's blocking foul on Big Ben. The defender is required to give Shaq enough room to turn his body, and when Shaq has two hands on the ball, he's not extending the elbows per se. All he's doing is turning his body. It's a different matter when someone extends a forearm or extends their elbows. But Shaq's body is just so wide that when he turns it, his elbows knock people over. But that's technically the defender's fault for not giving him enough room to turn his body. However, recently, the NBA has said that Shaq's capable of avoiding this situation and it's become an offensive foul, which really isn't fair to Shaq. He's going to have to adjust his game if they keep fouling him out of games though. He's just not that effective when he gets touch fouls called against him.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sknydave said:


> Thats his fault, though. What the hell is he doing trying to draw two charges? Does he not realize how hard it's going to be for him to get an actual charge call? The elbow to Ben Wallace's face is going to be an automatic call 100% of the time. Shaq had a couple of BS calls made on him today, but he didn't play much in the second half because he made some stupid decisions.


Why's he trying to make a play on defense, considering every time the Bulls missed a shot it was a foul? I don't know, trying to make a play maybe. How dare Shaq try and do the same thing the Bulls are getting a thousand calls for.

How about the rebound Shaq went straight up for, tapped [all ball] back and got called a foul for meanwhile the Bulls were going over the back all game.

Shaq had a couple of BS calls made on him? It only takes slightly more than "a couple" to foul out of a basketball game. You don't put ticky tack fouls on a teams top players in a freaking playoff game. That's insane.

Its pretty disgusting seeing a Heat fan try to blame Shaq for doing in my opinion, every thing he could do to help this team win. Not his fault the Refs make BS calls and sideline him.

I wouldn't expect them to make those petty calls on Deng or Gordon either. This is the playoffs, let the guys f'ing play basketball and unglue the whistle from your lips.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

people talkin about the refs, what a shocker...

they seemed to key on ticky tack fouls amd not the real fouls. to be fair, kirk got some bogus calls on him just as wade and shaq did. what bothered me more was haslem's fast break dunk from j-will where big ben slapped his arm and they missed, shaq was fouled shooting many times (but this happens every game), and GP was clothes-lined(sp) driving to the basket - GP didnt sell the call tho. 

it was very physical in the paint, meanwhile they called every little incidental contact possible on the perimeter. 

im very happy with how everything went, considering how bad we played, how the game was called and that we still had a good chance to win a playoff game in chicago i would be surprised if this goes 6 games, heat have won this already. the next crew will be more shaq and wade-friendly


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, you'd defintely have to be ignorant to say that the refs were only bad for the Heat, they made some ridiculous calls against the bulls also, but i think we were clearly more hurt then they were


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Heated said:


> Why's he trying to make a play on defense, considering every time the Bulls missed a shot it was a foul? I don't know, trying to make a play maybe. How dare Shaq try and do the same thing the Bulls are getting a thousand calls for.
> 
> How about the rebound Shaq went straight up for, tapped [all ball] back and got called a foul for meanwhile the Bulls were going over the back all game.
> 
> ...


Let us know when you're ready to view games without your Heat extreme-team goggles on.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just to add that Shaq "trying" to draw offensive fouls isn't such a bad thing. Yes, If he falls he's likely flopping, but he doesn't have to fall for it to be a charge, it just sells the call to the official. 

My problem is that you can't say "Shaq is too big to draw charges", that's not right. If he beats the man to the spot, and gets slammed into (whether he falls or not), it's a charge. The 1st one he took was a legit charge, but it was close...the 2nd one he was there for sure, but his left heel was in the restricted area. 

If he's not getting the call and he's taking fouls, I'd rather he club the guy than possibly give up a 3 pt play taking a charge.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

You guys remember when Wade was out? Shaq didn't have to deal with this crap. But now that Wade's back he does. I seriously hate that.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah, you'd defintely have to be ignorant to say that the refs were only bad for the Heat, they made some ridiculous calls against the bulls also, but i think we were clearly more hurt then they were


At least Shaq and Wade were able to play the majority of the game. Shaq played 5 mins below what you would expect. He has hardly played more than a handful of games over 35 minutes this season.

Wade played 5 mins below what you would expect. He has yet to play more than 35 minutes since his return from injury. 

On the other hand, Hinrich only played 19 minutes, 17 minutes below what you would expect.

Also, both teams had 27 free throws. I think the foul issues hurt both teams equivalently.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

lougehrig said:


> At least Shaq and Wade were able to play the majority of the game. Shaq played 5 mins below what you would expect. He has hardly played more than a handful of games over 35 minutes this season.
> 
> Wade played 5 mins below what you would expect. He has yet to play more than 35 minutes since his return from injury.
> 
> ...


In the playoffs Shaq always goes 36 MPG. This isn't the regular season anymore. I don't care about the FTs. Shaq's first two fouls were completely wrong and total BS. He was dominating the game and after he got screwed on those first two fouls he got off of his game. Oh, and just in case you didn't know it already, Shaq>>>>>>>>>>>Hinrich.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> In the playoffs Shaq always goes 36 MPG. This isn't the regular season anymore. I don't care about the FTs. Shaq's first two fouls were completely wrong and total BS. He was dominating the game and after he got screwed on those first two fouls he got off of his game. Oh, and just in case you didn't know it already, Shaq>>>>>>>>>>>Hinrich.



great, more feeling of entitlement from heat fans. "superstars should get less bad calls than non-superstars". typical


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I believe he meant Shaq is more important as a player


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sknydave said:


> Let us know when you're ready to view games without your Heat extreme-team goggles on.


One team flops all over the place, every single one of them is a charge. (= personal foul us)

Another team notices that team getting all these flop calls, they they try to match it about 1/10th the time and not only its it not called, but instead called a blocking foul (= personal foul us)

How incredibly homeristic of me to expect if the refs are going to call a game like that(which I don't prefer) that they do it on both ends.



Maybe instead like you, I should just blame Shaq for trying to make a play. That's some sweet logic.


I could care less what the FT disparity was, or wasn't.

That's meaningless. What matters is the fact that everyone of those flops = TURNOVER. the blocking fouls = TURNOVER, = one less chance to score, = ONE more chance for the opposing team to score. It's a lot more signifant then how many free throws each team shot.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Shaq has no business trying to draw charges ESPECIALLY when he is one foul away from fouling out. That was stupid and there's really nothing else to say.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What's most significant is the fact that Shaq's BS foul trouble got him off of the court and forced him to change his game early, when it was clear that the Bulls had no answer for him. You read my post right skyndave. I have no idea how he got that out of my post.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sknydave said:


> Shaq has no business trying to draw charges ESPECIALLY when he is one foul away from fouling out. That was stupid and there's really nothing else to say.


Agreed. But he always picks up fouls. What screwed him was his first two fouls being complete crap. Without those two fouls, he's not in foul trouble and the Heat win the game.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

No doubt about it, but when things aren't going your way you cannot dig the hole deeper by doing things like trying to draw those charges. Leave those types of things to Posey!


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

sknydave said:


> I believe he meant Shaq is more important as a player



well then why is it important that Shaq's fouls are so dwelt upon and Hinrich's fouls are so overlooked? are you saying that from the refs' perspective, before they call any fouls they should look at shaq's importance as a player and say, oh, this superstar is more important to his team, thus i should give all the calls to him and call less fouls for him than this other non-superstar dude who's also important to his team but not as much?

how is that fair? isn't that just a more disguised form of preferential treatment for superstars?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

the-asdf-man said:


> well then why is it important that Shaq's fouls are so dwelt upon and Hinrich's fouls are so overlooked? are you saying that from the refs' perspective, before they call any fouls they should look at shaq's importance as a player and say, oh, this superstar is more important to his team, thus i should give all the calls to him and call less fouls for him than this other non-superstar dude who's also important to his team but not as much?
> 
> how is that fair? isn't that just a more disguised form of preferential treatment for superstars?


Well, Hinirch actually commited fouls, whereas Shaq's firsttwo fouls weren't fouls. Hinrich also should have been ejected automatically for throwing something into the crowd. I have no idea how you get preferential treatment out of this.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Well, Hinirch actually commited fouls, whereas Shaq's firsttwo fouls weren't fouls. Hinrich also should have been ejected automatically for throwing something into the crowd. I have no idea how you get preferential treatment out of this.



well, because i would argue that some of hinrich's fouls weren't fouls either. especially that first one in the second half where the replay showed wade actually running into hinrich. so IMO hinrich and shaq both got on the bad side of some controversial calls. I'm just saying it would be preferential treatment to say that shaq should get any less bad calls just because he's a superstar.

anyway, i think it was a terribly called game on both sides (wade fouling deng in the 2nd half for his 5th (i think) was a silly touch foul that shouldn't have been called, gordon's got smashed near the end and no foul was called, etc. etc.). it was still an entertaining game (at least from my perspective, i guess b/c we won ) Here's hoping game 2 brings some overall better reffing on both sides and is as good (or a blowout on our side :biggrin: )


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Heated said:


> You can say what you want to me,<b> this was the most bias, one-sided, officiated game since ive watched the nba for about 11 years. </b>The NBA has by far the worst officiating crew in the history of sports.
> 
> The good news is for me, that I believe we looked like the better team, and this wasn't even our best performance. I'm still confident we will win this series provided we get some competant refs the next game.
> 
> ...


How interesting you Heat fans' selective memory works? You already forgot about the last year's FINAL and all those calls Wade got? Bogus call after bogus call in those games. In fact refs won the championship for you guys, not Wade.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

You can argue that the refs won that game in Miami, but the fact is the Mavs got smoked after that. Miami went into Dallas and beat the Mavs on their own court. What is the excuse for that? The Dallas cheerleaders were secretly flashing the Mavs players when they shot freethrows?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

sknydave said:


> You can argue that the refs won that game in Miami, but the fact is the Mavs got smoked after that. Miami went into Dallas and beat the Mavs on their own court. What is the excuse for that? The Dallas cheerleaders were secretly flashing the Mavs players when they shot freethrows?


I just pointed out the Game 1 wasn't the worst officiated game in recent years by any measure.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

It is kind of hard to argue when on at least a few of those calls on Shaq his feet were either 1. Clearly moving or 2. Clearly within the restricted area. The only real questionable call I saw was the offensive foul where he turned and elbowed Wallace... that call could have gone either way.

Unfortunately guys, officials don't win or lose games (Unless you're the USA playing Russia in the Olympics)... the Bulls went ice cold for relatively long stretches in this game and were still able to hold on for the victory. This should be expected... the Bulls have a great home record... what they have to prove is that they can win a playoff game on the road... homecourt advantage takes some of the pressure off, but as a Bulls fan, that's the next step I'm looking for them to take.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lgtwins said:


> I just pointed out the Game 1 wasn't the worst officiated game in recent years by any measure.


it was bad reffing, but certainly not the worst.

anyway, im not gonna pin this loss only on the refs. we had our chance at the end but Wallace had that tip out that gave the bulls possession. man that was huge


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dornado said:


> Unfortunately guys, officials don't win or lose games (Unless you're the USA playing Russia in the Olympics)... the Bulls went ice cold for relatively long stretches in this game and were still able to hold on for the victory. This should be expected... the Bulls have a great home record... what they have to prove is that they can win a playoff game on the road... homecourt advantage takes some of the pressure off, but as a Bulls fan, that's the next step I'm looking for them to take.


i agree with most of your post.except this :



> It kind of hard to argue when on at least a few of those calls on Shaq his feet were either 1. Clearly moving or 2. Clearly within the restricted area. *The only real questionable call *I saw was the offensive foul where he turned and elbowed Wallace... that call could have gone either way.



Shaq tried taking a charge twice, and the officials made the right calls there. but what about the other 2 fouls? thanks to Big Flop Ben, Shaq got taken out of the game. i dont blame him though, you do whatever you can to win. as long as the refs keep calling them, then keep milking it. 

Miami needs Shaq to adjust to his "finesse" play, just like he did vs the Nets last year. the Nets kept putting a flop party on Shaq and won game 1 of the series, he later adjusted for the rest of the games and the Heat won the next 4. i dont see why it cant happen again this year


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lgtwins said:


> I just pointed out the Game 1 wasn't the worst officiated game in recent years by any measure.


Actually, you claimed the referees won the entire NBA Finals for the Heat.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Actually, you claimed the referees won the entire NBA Finals for the Heat.


In a sense, without those ridiculously officiated games in the middle the FINAL could have been ended much ealrier than Game 7 with Dallas Championship.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lgtwins said:


> In a sense, without those ridiculously officiated games in the middle *the FINAL could have been* ended much ealrier than Game 7 with Dallas Championship.


"There's no such thing as coulda, shoulda, or woulda. If you shoulda and coulda, you woulda done it." -Pat Riley


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> "There's no such thing as coulda, shoulda, or woulda. If you shoulda and coulda, you woulda done it." -Pat Riley


So... that should pretty much end the complaining about the refs in game one of the Bulls/Heat series... right?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lgtwins said:


> In a sense, without those ridiculously officiated games in the middle the FINAL could have been ended much ealrier than Game 7 with Dallas Championship.


Oh, now it's more than one ridiculously officiated game. I..see..

That still doesn't explain why the Mavericks lost game 6 at home? Were they too sad to win anymore?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Dornado said:


> So... that should pretty much end the complaining about the refs in game one of the Bulls/Heat series... right?


There shouldn't have been any complaining in the first place. It's a part of the game. Sometimes you get screwed and sometimes the other team gets the shaft. Thats life.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sknydave said:


> There shouldn't have been any complaining in the first place. It's a part of the game. Sometimes you get screwed and sometimes the other team gets the shaft. Thats life.


yep

ill vent out after the game if we lose. it could be anything. refs, Wade had a bad game, Riles with stupid decision etc... but just because its the refs, everybody and their mother makes a big deal out of it.

after a few minutes, im back to normal and accept defeat and hope we adjust for next game


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dornado said:


> So... that should pretty much end the complaining about the refs in game one of the Bulls/Heat series... right?


...it should. LOL


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lgtwins said:


> How interesting you Heat fans' selective memory works? You already forgot about the last year's FINAL and all those calls Wade got? Bogus call after bogus call in those games. In fact refs won the championship for you guys, not Wade.


"all those" is a quite the exaggeration first of all. But no I haven't forgotten the few he gots in the 6 game series. Does that mean I support that type of game calling? No I don't think it does. Cause the Heat are my team I support poorly called games in favor of my team? No, that's not at all my opinion, try again.

Like I said, one or two really bad calls a game for or against my team is something I can live with and not be to up in arms about. What i'm talking about here is a repeated offense in a single game. Not just once or twice, MULTIPLE times.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

i find it funny that everyone wants to blame the refs about shaq yet don't mention that hinrich a player who has given wade fits in the past was getting fouls called on him during team introdutions.it seems the refs went out of there way to make sure wade didn't have to be bothered with little kirk.who knew that a rookie would keep wade in check.i'm sure the rookie will pick up his 1st foul when he gets out of bed tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

See, you act like calling handchecking fouls on the perimeter isn't fair. It's one thing for a perimeter guy to get called for over agressive defense. It's another when you start calling phantom fouls between Shaq and Big Flop. Shaq's first two fouls weren't justifiable at all. Kirk's were.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

We'll see if anyone keeps Wade "in check" tomorrow.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i didnt know that rookie kept Wade in check. silly me.


----------

